# Adobe Encore CS6 Grafik-Problem mit finaler DVD



## dixone (18. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit Encore, ich habe eine recht aufwendige DVD erstellt, mit 50 Kurzfilmen, und Erklärseiten für jeden Film sowie Kapitelauswahl und 3 verschieden definierte Schaltflächen für Thumbnailoverlays, kurz: Aufwendig! 

Mein Problem: In der Vorschau und im Layout sieht alles aus wie es soll, jedoch nach dem Rendern/DVD Ausgeben/Image erstellen sehen die Schaltflächen mist aus. Es werden Rahmen und Grafiken Zerschnitten und fehlerhaft dargestellt. Und die Auflösung ist um ein vielfaches schlechter. Hat jemand ähliche erfahrungen? Welche auflösung hat das finale Menü auf der DVD? Sieht nicht wirklich wie 720x576 aus, kann ich die Menüs in Photoshop einfach resizen um dem vorzubeugen? Ich habe angst das mir die Daten verloren gehen nach einer Größenänderung, und ich alles neu VErknüpfen muss, was ewigkeiten gedauert hat.

Ich wede im laufe des tages noch Fotos hochladen.

Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar für Hilfe!

Danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. September 2012)

Hi dixone,

Screenshots wären da sicher sehr hilfreich, um dem Probkem auf den Grund gehen zu können. 

Aber trotzdem schonmal zwei kleine Hinweise:

1. Es ist immer hilfreich, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, das Projekt auf einem externen Videomonitor vorschauen zu können. Dann erkennt man bereits beim Authoring evtl. Probleme.

Warum ist das speziell in deinem Fall so hilfreich?
Computermonitore zeigen kein "interlaced" Bild an, wie es herkömmliche PAL SD Monitore oder Fernseher tun. Dieses leidige Zeilensprungverfahren hat schon manchen Online-Editor an den Rand des Wahnsinns gebracht, wenn er keine richtige Vorschaumöglichkeit hatte. 

Es gibt in Encore die Möglichkeit, spezielle Hardware für externe Videovorschau zu nutzen. Ein sehr bekannter Hersteller derartiger Hardware ist Blackmagic Design. http://www.blackmagicdesign.com

2. Wegen der eben geschilderten Probleme mit interlaced Video muss man insbesondere mit feinen Strukturen sehr vorsichtig sein. Schmale Ränder, feine Raster usw. können ganz verflixt ausfransen oder verschwinden oder wüste Interferenzen erzeugen.

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## dixone (18. September 2012)

hier die bilder, es ist alles immer an der selben stelle zerschnitten, als wenn ein raster drüber liegt, bzw alles verrutscht wurde...

ist mir grad ein rätsel...

mit dem zeilensprung sollte es eigtl nichts zu tun haben, damit habe ich auch jahrelange erfahrung, danke für den tip, das kanns eigtl nicht sein, ausser encore rechnet extrem schlecht um...

Hat jemand ne idee woran es liegen könnte****? Wäre wirklich sehr dankbar für Hilfe...


----------



## dixone (28. September 2012)

hmm schade... kann wohl keiner helfen...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. September 2012)

Hi, 
Martin ist grad im Urlaub deshalb kann er zur Zeit nicht antworten. 
Ich kann mir dein Bilder mal die Tage anschauen, weiß aber nicht obs was hilft,hab mit encore schon  nee Ewigkeit nix mehr gemacht.

Viele Grüße


----------

